# Can you use a rifle in southern mi?



## DocHoliday

Yep Flecth that's the way I read it. Centerfires are safe in the day but not at night in Shotgun zone.


----------



## Critter

Fletch125 said:


> Now you guys are just confusing me that chart i saw says u can hunt coyotes jul 15 thru april 15 but the chart above says differently. So ill ask again if i go sit on stateland saturday with my .223 i can legally take coyotes during the day? But if i want to shoot at night i have to use my .22 or shotgun....


The chart above is for nightime hunting ONLY.


----------



## limige

Night time rimfire and shotgun anywhere in the state. Daytime anything you want to killem with. 50 bmg if it suits you


----------



## Fletch125

What are the other main rules? Do i have to wear orange or anything lol and are we allowed to use electronic calls


----------



## Tagz

*Hunter Orange Clothing Requirements

You may not hunt with any device, or trap with any firearm, on any lands during daylight hunting hours from Aug. 15-April 30 unless you wear a hat, cap, vest, jacket or rain gear of highly visible orange color, commonly referred to as hunter orange. When hunting in any season with a license that authorizes the use of a firearm, you must wear hunter orange except as noted below. During the November firearm deer season, this law applies to all deer hunters, including those hunting with a bow and arrow. The garment featuring hunter orange must be the outermost garment and must be visible from all sides. Camouflage orange garments, with 50 percent or more of the surface in hunter orange, are legal.

Exception: This law does not apply to persons hunting waterfowl, crow, wild turkey, or to persons engaged in the sport of falconry. It does not apply to archery or crossbow bear hunters or to persons who are stationary and in the act of hunting bobcat, coyote or fox. Archery and crossbow deer hunters also are not required to wear hunter orange except during the youth firearm seasons, early antlerless firearm and the November firearm deer season.

*


----------



## limige

In layman's terms, wear orange going in and out but remove it while calling.


----------



## lilsean95

glongworth3232 said:


> Im pretty sure you cant.


Yes you can!!! You can use a rifle for coyote hunting. Hence .223, 22-250, Ruger .204 shall I go on!!!


----------



## TrekJeff

One last suggestion...it seems you have a hunting rules guide, but to ensure you cover your ***...rather than asking for rule clarification online, call the DNR. I'm not being a smart ***, but try telling the CO "Well on MS they said this..."


----------



## Fletch125

TrekJeff said:


> One last suggestion...it seems you have a hunting rules guide, but to ensure you cover your ***...rather than asking for rule clarification online, call the DNR. I'm not being a smart ***, but try telling the CO "Well on MS they said this..."


I called the DNR office they put me they two people to answer my questions. When i asked if pointe mouilee was open for small game the guys exact words were "uhhhh you should be alright". It appears that the Dnr cant even understand the rules


----------



## Bonz 54

You better know the laws in the particular Municipality you are hunting in. The city and township of Milford does NOT allow the use of ANY rim or center fire rifles. FRANK


----------



## Doeboy

Fletch125 said:


> I called the DNR office they put me they two people to answer my questions. When i asked if pointe mouilee was open for small game the guys exact words were "uhhhh you should be alright". It appears that the Dnr cant even understand the rules


 Hunted in Point Mouilee with center fire for predator is ok except deer season i ask the dnr when he was there you can use center fire in zone 3 for small game and predators hunting.


----------

